# Happy Birthday Sasha!! She is 1 today!



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought she was one today but it's actually tomorrow. So, my rescue puppy who I got at 7 weeks is 1 year old tomorrow. I have to work so I won't be able to post. Sasha has not always been easy but I put a lot of time and effort into her. She's turning out to be my heart dog!! :wub: Anyway, we went on a hike today and played Frisbee in the park. After a couple of hours, she got a Bacon Cheeseburger, less the bun and veggies. So, here she is.




Here she is today and of course some earlier pics.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Sasha! Here's to many more happy years for you. Hope your spoiled rotten for your birthday.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl. Tell mommy to get you a big bone.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sasha, you are a beautiful girl. Here's wishing for you many, many more birthdays. :birthday:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sasha! Stella is right behind you.....will be 1 next month.:cake:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sasha!  I'm sure you'll be spoilt rotten on your special day


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sasha


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, Sasha has been totally spoiled for two days. Lots of hikes, treats and I gave her a big beef bone last night! She buried it in the back yard today. Yuck.


----------

